# Amarcord



## Wortgames (29/3/07)

It's always fun to find something new isn't it?

Found this in my local bottle shop - looks like an Italian microbrew.

The 'Brunette' is 10% and the 'Redhead' is 6.5%.

Not going to open them just yet (I've had a few brews already tonight).

Anyone tried them?


----------



## Aaron (30/3/07)

A couple of interesting looking beers there. It is amazing what you can stumble across at times. More information about them here: http://www.amarcord.it/index_ing.htm

I quite often wander into the bottle shops I know carry odd stuff just to see what has appeared on the shelves.


----------



## randyrob (30/3/07)

Heya,

one of my local italian restaraunts has it available but it is very very expensive,
i just get the emties off them!

Rob.


----------



## Hopsta (30/3/07)

I've had the redhead, it was a nice beer, nothing special though and deffinatley not worth what i paid, i think it was at least $8 from memory. 

Although im still glad i bought it otherwise id still be wondering what i missed out on.


----------



## Wortgames (30/3/07)

Yep, one was $8 and the other was $10, I shudder to think what they'd cost in a restaurant!

Thanks for the link Aaron. Did you happen to notice their branded glassware?! Very odd! Not sure I'd really want to drink the 10% out of a 'pilsner mug', I might use a chalice... if you're drinking a $10 beer you want it to be a special occasion!





I found a couple of reviews on ratebeer, looks like I shouldn't get my hopes up too high (and the price is a common complaint) but at least they should be interesting.
I'll let you know when I open them :beer:


----------



## Steve (30/3/07)

...and heres me thinking this was a thread for some kind of industrial strength zip ties....bloody strange name, even for Italian.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## domonsura (30/3/07)

I often have a quick look in bottlo's to see what they have that's different, but very infrequently bother to get anything, simply because I reckon that next to our freshly made beers, it's hard for an impolrted beer to live up to the good reviews they've had from people who've been fortunate enough to taste them fresh from the brewery before they get subjected to shipping/storage abuse. Over the years working in bottleshops, I've worked with a very scant few people who actually understood that beers need to be looked after if they are to be their best. I've seen entire pallets (thousands of $$$ worth) of imports left out in the sun in the loading yard for days on end because of space issues, whilst the megaswill gets shoved straight into pride of place......which is a bit backwards to say the least.. and I've also seen a local bottlestore with a 500W halogen spotlight 'highlighting' their imported beer display  - when I politely pointed out that every bottle of beer on the top of the display was at about 50 degrees C, the dudes response was 'it doesn't matter once it's in the bottle mate' <_< . I just smiled and went "oh, OK then" because it's pointless trying to educate people like that. And that's not even taking into account the treatment that it gets on the docks, in shipping containers sitting on decks or in holds of ships in transit and everything else that happens. 
Unfortunately the price you pay is not reflective of any extra special level of care these special little bottles from abroad should get......

I reckon if I won lotto, I'd like to organise a tour of every boutique brewery in the world with a week or 2 in each - long enough to really get to know each one & have it coming out every pore - probably a perfect opportunity to write a worldwide review book! I think I'd call it 'Shitfaced in Every Corner' . 
But for now I just dream about it. But wouldn't it be nice?!


----------



## kook (30/3/07)

domonsura said:


> I reckon if I won lotto, I'd like to organise a tour of every boutique brewery in the world with a week or 2 in each - long enough to really get to know each one & have it coming out every pore - probably a perfect opportunity to write a worldwide review book! I think I'd call it 'Shitfaced in Every Corner' .
> But for now I just dream about it. But wouldn't it be nice?!



With a week or two in each, it'd take up a few lifetimes  

Sounds like a fun way to spend lotto winnings though


----------



## domonsura (30/3/07)

kook said:


> With a week or two in each, it'd take up a few lifetimes
> 
> Sounds like a fun way to spend lotto winnings though




AND what a way to end your life..........

"Here lies Domonsura, who dropped dead on the bar halfway through a hogshead of fresh Chimay Blue. May he forever wear the hat for not finishing his vessel before he left. The monks will shake their heads in dismay forever...."
The Chimay brewery has agreed to honour his wishes and bury him under their mashtun....... :lol:


----------



## winkle (30/3/07)

kook said:


> With a week or two in each, it'd take up a few lifetimes
> 
> Sounds like a fun way to spend lotto winnings though



Big lotto draw this weekend, the tour might start next week :chug:


----------



## domonsura (30/3/07)

Guess I should buy a ticket then....


----------



## Wortgames (12/4/07)

Well, I just cracked open the 6.5% 'Red', so I thought I'd share it with the rest of the class.

Not much of a pop (you never really know with swing-tops, do you) and it pours clear, no sediment. Not a huge amount of head but what's there is pretty dense. Lovely bronze colour. Smells nice too, I was surprised by a musty abbey aroma (which I love) that I was definitely not expecting. Not much to speak of in the way of hop aroma but that's fine by me.

Tastes bigger than 6.5%. It has a lovely warming, musty, 'Belgian' quality. The malt seems well balanced with hop bitterness but this is definitely not a hop lovers beer, it's all about the malt and the yeast. It has a certain 'saltiness' in the aftertaste though that I'm not sure I'm enjoying, wish I could identify it.

Not a terrible drop, all things considered. Obviously not a session beer but certainly the tastiest beer that particular drive-through has ever stocked so good on them. Might not be drinking too many more at the price but it's nice to know the option is there if I fancy something tastier than the usual.

I'll definitely pick the right occasion for the 10% one, it'll be one to chew on by the looks of it.

:beer:


----------



## ham2k (18/6/07)

Amarcord Red Double Malt is available from Liquor Legends in NSW (at least) for $11.99 for 4.


----------

